# Out and about.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Some pics of my new surroundings from an early morning walk this morning.

Early morning looking over the river Tay with Fife in the background.










Site of Deuchny hill fort.










Kinnoull Hill folly.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I love a hill fort. Interesting location close to Tay river for control maybe? Maiden Fort near Dorchester is amazing in terms of scale and relatively good condition. You can imagine people feeling safe in one.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> I love a hill fort.


 Some info.

https://ancientmonuments.uk/120126-deuchny-hillfort-carse-of-gowrie-ward#.WrQC0d-nzqA


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

WRENCH said:


> Some info.
> 
> https://ancientmonuments.uk/120126-deuchny-hillfort-carse-of-gowrie-ward#.WrQC0d-nzqA


 Already google and looked at that when you posted originally. I was as surprised by the lack of returns on the search given these historic sites are to be treasured.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

wrenny1969 said:


> Already google and looked at that when you posted originally. I was as surprised by the lack of returns on the search given these historic sites are to be treasured.


 Dundurn hill fort is the next plan for a visit.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Great picture, lovely colouring :thumbsup: Enjoy your trip.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I can't compete with scenery of that grandeur where I live but it does have a few picturesque areas

I took this last June


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> I can't compete with scenery of that grandeur where I live but it does have a few picturesque areas
> 
> I took this last June
> 
> View attachment 13414


 That looks very familiar, Carshalton Ponds? :huh:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> That looks very familiar, Carshalton Ponds? :huh:


 I was about to ask exactly the same question. Taken from the busy main road!


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)




----------

